# Glazed Pearl Onions With Mustard And Brown Sugar



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Glazed Pearl Onions With Mustard And Brown Sugar

Ingredients: 

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 (16-ounce) package frozen small whole onions, thawed (see notes)
2 1/2 tablespoons light brown sugar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste


Directions: 

Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the thawed onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until they begin to brown on all sides, 10 to 12 minutes. Sprinkle with brown sugar and gently stir in the mustard to make a smooth coating for the onions. Cook for 2 minutes more. Season with salt and pepper. Sprinkle with the parsley; serve hot or warm. 


Notes from our test kitchen. 


This recipe makes six small servings, which is plenty if there are a lot of other side dishes on the table. If not, figure on four servings. 


Thaw the onions in a strainer to drain off the water they release. If you don't have time to wait for them to thaw (or you forget), pour them into a pie plate and zap in the microwave on high until just barely warmed through, about 5 minutes. As long as the onions aren't frozen solid, they will work fine. 


We also make this with regular small white onions. Start by dropping the onions (unpeeled) in boiling water for 3 minutes. Drain and slip off their peels. Combine the onions with the butter, sugar, mustard, and salt and pepper. Place the onions in a small buttered baking dish, and bake at 350 degrees until browned and heated through, about 30 minutes. Garnish with the fresh parsley before serving. 


Serves 6.


----------

